# Trivia 12/18



## luckytrim (Dec 18, 2019)

trivia 12/18
DID YOU KNOW...
There are 43 buildings on Manhattan, New York City, that have  their own Zip
Codes.


1. Can you name the two Films that won Vivian Leigh her Oscars  ??
2. What 80's slang term is a valley girl response to something  you dislike?
(Hint; G,M,W,A,S...)
3. After hydrogen, which is the second most abundant element  in the sun?
4. What in the world is Haute_Couture ?
5. What are Salchows, Axels, and Lutzes most commonly  understood to be?
6. What percentage of the land of the Netherlands lies below  sea level ?
  a. - 26
  b. - 36
  c. - 46
  d. - 56
7. Adam West is to Batman as Lou Ferrigno is to ___ ____  ...
8. What is the occupation of Oliver Mellors a.k.a. "Lady  Chatterley's Lover" 
in the novel by D.H. Lawrence?
  a. - Gardener
  b. - chauffeur
  c. - Game Keeper
  d. - Butler

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The original meaning of ‘Lewd’ was ‘illiterate’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Gone With The Wind"  and "A Streetcar Named  Desire"
2.  Gag Me With a Spoon
3. Helium
4.  Trend-setting fashions
5. Figure Skating Jumps
6. - a
7. The Hulk
8. - c

TRUTH !
Middle English leued, from Old English læwede "nonclerical,  unlearned," of
uncertain origin but according to OED probably ultimately from  Vulgar Latin
*laigo-, from Late Latin laicus "belonging to the people" (see  lay (adj.)).
Sense of "unlettered, uneducated" (early 13c.) descended to  "coarse, vile,
lustful" by late 14th century.
In Middle English often paired alliteratively with  learned.


----------

